# Mitchell's Tahoma 31 Reno Midland



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Moved from Lubbock in February. Yard had mostly Tech Turf (I believe Buffalo Grass). Was tempted to just keep that, but it was a hodgepodge of Buffalo & St Augustine, and was EXTREMELY uneven. So decided to rip it all out and just start fresh. Here's before spraying glyphosate for the first time.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Started spraying first of March. After first app.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ended up spraying 3 times, then dig it all up. Completely back breaking. I'm getting too old.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Replaced all sprinkler heads, didn't really have to but they were all mix matched and wanted all to be identical. Again, waaaay too old. 
My son trimmed all the trees back, good to have a stout 13 year old handy.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Flash forward to current. Finally got the old grass out. Everything is graded and leveled. New sod should be here this Friday. It's been good working outside, but why are we triple digits in mid May??? 
It's been good getting the kiddos away from the TV. They've actually really gotten into it. 
Sprayed 3 times, used a sod cutter, cultivated it, then leveled. 
I believe we're about as ready as we can be for Friday.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Looking good! Best of luck fellow Midlander!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

jollygreen_WTX said:


> Looking good! Best of luck fellow Midlander!


I think there's a few people in Midland on here. There were some good guys in Lubbock on here too. Small world. 
This forum actually taught me what Tech Turf was. Not sure I would've attempted this had it not been for TLF.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Mopar69 said:


> jollygreen_WTX said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! Best of luck fellow Midlander!
> ...


Understandable. I say fellow Midlander but I am from the town just West of you, I just didn't think "Fellow Permiander" sounded as good lol. I myself have a cookie cutter style home with a small odd shaped backyard, but I am determined to make it a diamond in the rough.
Cheers!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

jollygreen_WTX said:


> Mopar69 said:
> 
> 
> > jollygreen_WTX said:
> ...


It's all basically 1 town now anyway. Should just rename it all Midessa. I'm on the far west side of Midland, so I'm probably closer to your city limits than I am downtown Midland.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Mopar69 said:


> jollygreen_WTX said:
> 
> 
> > Mopar69 said:
> ...


Well you have a really nice piece of real-estate there! Soil in this neck of the woods is JACKED!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sod arrived. First of many down. I've never seen T31 laid in person, but looks good sitting on a pallet. This is gonna be nuts.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

One side of front done. Half side of the other front. Should finish tomorrow, then to "borrow" a turf roller from the Little League.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Grass is in. Rolled it, we're due some rain on Monday. Maybe fertilize mid week. It's been close to a month after starting, finally coming together.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Congrats man, that's a lot of hard work!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dono1183 said:


> Congrats man, that's a lot of hard work!


Somewhat bitter sweet. Glad it's over but sad it's over cause it was hard work, but fun work. 
Your celebration is looking good. I love the south area of Texas. Trees are hard to come by here. Awesome property you got.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Put out .75lbs/m triple 17. Wanted to wait a week, but we're expected rain and wanted to help it down with Mother Nature. Have been watering 3x/day since Friday morning. Will apply another .75 in a couple weeks. 
On a side note, we had the lawn about as level as you can make it. We're having flooring installed, and were using the guys 6' level every night to tweak it on the dirt. Doesn't matter, as the sod was cut in different lengths. Still will be glad we did that in the end, but each square is different than the next.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Had a little less than a pallet left. My parents came to get that. Also decided to sod the small side area since there was some left. Probably won't make, too much shade for bermuda.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Looking great!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

jollygreen_WTX said:


> Looking great!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Almost 2 weeks. Laid a little over a lb of 10-10-10 & triple 17. Been watering 2x/daily. Most of the sod has rooted well. Still some stressed areas, had 2 extra squares and replaced 2 that just weren't doing anything. Currently in a thunderstorm which will help heaps.


----------

